# Insulin and eye sight



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

When some say it can effect your sight how does it actually effect it?

Iv just had my eyes tested and they've said I'm short sighted, iv noticed a blur in vision since starting slin, could it be that or a coincidence?

Any ideas? Just seems strange to all of a suden start? Iv used slin at a low dose on and off. I noticed it about 1year ago, then stopped the slin and never noticed it again, now back on slin I'm noticind it again. So not sure if its been there all the time or what? Or if its just coming on when I use slin?

Confused...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm in subway atm looking at the menu board and its blurry, defo wasn't like that a few weeks ago when I was in here before I started the slin again.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Not just you then thats good now i know whats wrong with my eyes they go blurry when on slin as well


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Once I get my aas in I will be stopping the slin and ill pay attention and see if there's a difrence...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mark67 said:


> Not just you then thats good now i know whats wrong with my eyes they go blurry when on slin as well


Realy? How are yours and do the go back to normal once off slin? My right eye is the werse my left isn't that bad. Its like someones stuck there thumb in my eye :s


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am not experienced in the knowledge of slin but I know that obese people tend to get more eyesight problems so it could be something related to having put it on using that, or just the body doesn't want to add more mass? :S


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Let me know what happens when you stop


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

If something that was affecting my vision I would stop taking it ;-)


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tend to find they go back to normal when of so must be the slin


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Am on my s3 at the moment bloody hard work reading whats on here


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

It can do, but it's a temporary thing, nothing to worry about, it's down to a lower overall blood sugar content. High blood sugar causes long term eye problems, when you take more slin than your body needs, which you are doing, you alter something in the eyes, but it quickly adjusts. Newly diagnosed diabetics get it, but it almost always rights itself.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.rnib.org.uk/eyehealth/eyeconditions/eyeconditionsdn/Pages/diabetes.aspx

Have a read of this, it tells you how diabetes and insulin affects your eyes

It may help, it may not?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mark67 said:


> Let me know what happens when you stop


Are you on slin atm mate?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Are you on slin atm mate?


Yeah i am quite a bit more than you tho 10 iu 3 times a day


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

OldManRiver said:


> It can do, but it's a temporary thing, nothing to worry about, it's down to a lower overall blood sugar content. High blood sugar causes long term eye problems, when you take more slin than your body needs, which you are doing, you alter something in the eyes, but it quickly adjusts. Newly diagnosed diabetics get it, but it almost always rights itself.


Ok cheers mate iso its ok for me to keep using? I'm only on 2-3iu post meals max 8-15iu ed max.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah , it will be OK, just maybe up your sugar or carb intake a small amount so your blood sugars aren't dropping too low, should stop the eye problem. Maybe eat something like a chocolate biscuit with your slin.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Ok cheers mate iso its ok for me to keep using? I'm only on 2-3iu post meals max 8-15iu ed max.


Yeah should not worry about it and why are you eating crappy subways any way


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mark67 said:


> Yeah should not worry about it and why are you eating crappy subways any way


Lol no sunday dinner today so went for 1, had about 4foot in 2month so not that bad lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The optitions is actually giving me glasses for this aswell, I should have posted before I went.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

stone14 said:


> The optitions is actually giving me glasses for this aswell, I should have posted before I went.


Hope you went to specsavers lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I did there free lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

So on aas I need an ai... on slin I need glasses!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been off slin about 3 months and my eyesight is still not 100%. Things are blurry when far away. All started when I started the slin.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I did there free lol


jammy git i had to pay 140 for mine, and i dont use slin, lol could just be coincidense, ive always been crappy sited, but from most of the replies here the problem is pointing to the slin


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

No idea on the science behind it but I get that, gets worse as you go up the dosages as well, for me it's a temp thing, I take the slin and then for the next hour it's like there is a film over my eyes and it's a tad blurry nothing major just a bit of a nuisance nothing more. I dont get it any other times though. I have done slin many times over the years fast and slow. Last time had my eyes done they were fine apart from the one dodgy one that I have lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im using novo post meals so maybe why im notocing it more since im on it for a longer period thru the day, but im only on 8-15iu ed 2-3iu post meals, so not a big dose.

aslong as its not damaging then im ok with it.


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

stone14 said:


> im using novo post meals so maybe why im notocing it more since im on it for a longer period thru the day, but im only on 8-15iu ed 2-3iu post meals, so not a big dose.
> 
> aslong as its not damaging then im ok with it.


I'm sure it's like everything if you abuse it long term then there will be some form of payoff for it, I know that for a few days after I stop I get some bad blood sugar moments, I have felt quite faint a few times and that was days after coming off. But then I was taking a fair bit more than most people say it is the exceptable level.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

stone14 said:


> When some say it can effect your sight how does it actually effect it?
> 
> Iv just had my eyes tested and they've said I'm short sighted, iv noticed a blur in vision since starting slin, could it be that or a coincidence?
> 
> ...


insulin is a horrible hormone mate, it will definetely age users quicker than normal and funny you should mention this because it happened to me after using on/off for a year, I ended up having glasses, i have astigmatism anyway so was told id have had to have them eventually but maybe it speeded up the process? its possible.

Could be a food thing...you deffo having enough carbs etc, I felt **** trying to balance carbs on it, when i just ate, it was ok.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jim78 said:


> insulin is a horrible hormone mate, it will definetely age users quicker than normal and funny you should mention this because it happened to me after using on/off for a year, I ended up having glasses, i have astigmatism anyway so was told id have had to have them eventually but maybe it speeded up the process? its possible.
> 
> Could be a food thing...you deffo having enough carbs etc, I felt **** trying to balance carbs on it, when i just ate, it was ok.


yeh im having a proper meal plenty carbs then my slin shot, think i will give it a miss over the xmas-new year since the gyms goinmg to be closed anyway on some days.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Google Insulin Side Effects? :whistling:

Side Effects

Ocular

An unusual ocular disturbance during the beginning of therapy is bilateral presyopia (blurry vision). This is thought to be due to changes in the osmotic equilibrium between the lens and the ocular fluids, and is usually self-limited.

http://www.drugs.com/sfx/insulin-side-effects.html


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mattiasl said:


> Google Insulin Side Effects? :whistling:
> 
> Side Effects
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate, slef limited meaning it only blurs to a certain extent? So I'm not going to be needing jam-jars before it gets better lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv been off slin for a week now and will do this week also, with crap gym opening times im giving it a miss, eye sight is much better already and no headaches :thumb:


----------

